# Ecco Street Golf shoes.



## Hobbit (Sep 1, 2012)

Without a doubt the most comfortable golf shoe I've ever tried but would they be fit for purpose? Could something so soft still provide the level of support needed for a round of golf? Would the pimple soles provide the neccessary grip?

A very wet Woodhall Spa on Wednesday certainly provided a stern test. The level of support was excellent but the biggest surprise was the grip. On a very wet course, and on occasion not the best of lies, they were phenomenal. Whether it was a full blooded drive off a flat lie or a hack off a steep slope they certainly inspired confidence to go for it.

So were there any failings? Sadly, yes. The rain started as we played the 3rd hole, and by the turn my feet were sodden. 6 holes out of a pair of shoes from one of the market leaders was hugely disappointing. Maybe it was more to do with the style, i.e. the multitude of lace holes just like any trainer style of shoe, or perhaps because it was a very very wet day but I wish I'd worn one of my other pairs of shoes.

Tomorrow is supposed to be a dry day, and they'll get another go but knowing the British climate I'm inclined to say these shoes are better suited to a trip to the Algarve...


----------



## slicer79 (Sep 1, 2012)

I bought a pair earlier in the year. As you mentioned I find the grip much better than I would have expected. Haven't worn them on any very wet days so can't comment on that side of things. 
Overall very pleased with them


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Sep 1, 2012)

They are superb.Just havent had the weather good enough to wear them more than 15 times since I bought them in Spring


----------



## stevelev (Sep 2, 2012)

A quote form the Ecco Website

"ECCO golf street. Fashionable, comfortable spikeless lace up golf shoe. Uppers made of either: smooth, full grain leather, or leather and nubuck. Single density transparent TPU sole, features pre-molded traction bars. A lightweight, summer golf shoe, designed for dry courses"

A bit unfair to slate a shoe that is designed for Dry courses if your feet got wet when it rains. Its like critisizing a jumper for making you too warm in 27degree heat when you go for a run in it.


----------

